# Which camera to get need advice



## killintime (Aug 15, 2005)

So my wife is wanting to upgrade to a dslr camera from our reg point and shoot...And We are new to the dslr world. So I need some help. We went and looked at the ones at bestbuy comparing the nikon 5000 to the canon t1I and she liked the T1I better out of the two...then we looked at the T2I and liked it even more especially since you can use the LCD screen in every mode vs the T1I where u can only use the LCD screen in video mode.. So is the T2I worth an extra $100 and is their anything else I should compare before dropping $1029.00 at best buy for a package deal that comes with the T2I a extra stabilized 55-250 zoom lens I beleive and a bag...

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I think she should learn how to look through the viewfinder. She will get tired of holding a DSLR out in front of her.

I have heard some folks like the 55-250 for a general all around lens and it probably isn't very heavy either. I am afraid I don't know the difference in features between the two bodies.

Price sounds reasonable, especially if they are giving you the Canon instant rebate they have going.

Note: The T2i is an 18 megapixel sensor which means it makes large files. I would not buy anything less than an 8gb memory card. My 7D is also 18mp and it cut my memory card capacities in half when compared to the 40D I had. I bought two 16gb Transcend 400x Compact Flash cards from Adorama for $62 ea.

Larger capacity is great if you plan to shoot some video along with your regular pics.


----------



## killintime (Aug 15, 2005)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Canon+-+EOS+Rebel+T2i+18.0-Megapixel+Digital+SLR+Camera%2C+Shoulder+Bag%2C+Extra+Zoom+Lens/9999129900050035.p?id=pcmprd129900050035&skuId=9999129900050035

Here is the link I was talking about

She will be using the Viewfinder 90% of the time but i think it would be nice to use the lcd every once in a while and it be availabe in any setting when you want to use it.. Thanks for the advice on the cards what about software are they all about the same or is there a definent leader software application out there?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

sSome software will come with the camera (DPP). If you think you need something else, Photoshop Elements would be good to start out on


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I just wanted to comment on buying a camera solely for that live view option. When I went looking to buy my new DLSR camera I thought I'd be using that LCD Live View full time. Well, I found it impossible to get a good picture without motion blurr holding a camera out in front of you with your arms extended. You must use a tripod when using the LCD Live View screen to get a good sharp image.
You best bet is to look through the view finder with the camera pressed up against your face and then use the LCD Screen to view the picture or pictures you just took.
Two cameras I like are the Nikon D90 and the Nikon D300S. I'm going to buy the D300S for my next camera probably.
Thanks for reading. 

sandy


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

T2i has HD video and that to me is enough to justify the price difference.


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

I know most stick with canon and Nikon but I like my Pentax. The K7 is only slightly more expensive than the t2i but the features are somewhere between that of the 50d and 7d. Most all pentax's lenses are weather sealed(the k7 is as well) and image stabilization is in the body so it will be there for every lens.


----------



## killintime (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses We wnet ahead and got the T2I now i have to figure out which accessories i need....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

killintime said:


> Thanks for all the responses We wnet ahead and got the T2I now i have to figure out which accessories i need....


Sounds like you got a good deal. The 18-55 and the 55-250 are pretty good lenses. Not great, but good. My suggestion would be to buy a Canon 50mm 1.8 known as the Nifty Fifty. It's only a hundred bucks and it probably one of the sharpest lens made if you get a good copy.

As far as accessories, a good tripod is important.


----------



## killintime (Aug 15, 2005)

We got a Tripod...... and also bought a class10 200x up to 30MB/s 8GB memory card. Is this fast enough or would i see some improvement with a card like MT stringer mentioned. The one i got was the best 8gb one i could find at best buy.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Google POTN. Good sight!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> Is this fast enough or would i see some improvement with a card like MT stringer mentioned.


The Transcend cards I bought were compact flash cards. I don't have any experience with the SD cards.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

chucked said:


> I know most stick with canon and Nikon but I like my Pentax. The K7 is only slightly more expensive than the t2i but the features are somewhere between that of the 50d and 7d. Most all pentax's lenses are weather sealed(the k7 is as well) and image stabilization is in the body so it will be there for every lens.


Finally another Pentax user. I have an old Pentax Ds and still use it. I even use a Pentax 1950's 500mm lens with it. With a 30 dollar adapter you can use just about any lens pentax made, and they made some very good ones. For an entry level DSLR check out the Pentax K-x. It has blown out the competition. It also has Shake Reduction in camera so any lens you use will have it.
SH


----------

